

Killing WCM - social media and CRM for SMB - JarekS
http://ourown.smartupz.com/

======
JarekS
Philosophy of our product was described here
[http://blog.smartupz.com/2010/03/web-content-management-
is-d...](http://blog.smartupz.com/2010/03/web-content-management-is-dead-
but.html)

